# What You Should Know about the Camera Battery You Have Read more: http://www.article



## lee Mike (Jul 19, 2011)

There are many different benefits to owning a camera, be it digital or film based. The only problem with these cameras is that the camera battery only lasts so long and then you are stuck having to buy new batteries. In some ways it is easier if your camera battery is simply a couple AA batteries, but most cameras have batteries all their own. If you are in need of a new camera battery, it is important that you know what you should be looking for so you can get one that will work for your camera.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

:ban::ban::ban::ban:


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

lee Mike said:


> There are many different benefits to owning a camera, be it digital or film based. The only problem with these cameras is that the camera battery only lasts so long and then you are stuck having to buy new batteries. In some ways it is easier if your camera battery is simply a couple AA batteries, but most cameras have batteries all their own. If you are in need of a new camera battery, it is important that you know what you should be looking for so you can get one that will work for your camera.


 
Well, well, well ... We all need our sleep, have become dependent on pictures that paint a thousand words, and have been bombarded with the "perception is reality" mantra ... another piece of something picked up off the sidewalk and read that makes you say hmmmm?


----------

